# Cleveland arms



## pirate (Nov 16, 2006)

Hi 
I have a couple of questions.

1. I have an old 16 ga. single shot that has stamped on the side "The Sportsman" Cleveland Arms. Anyone heard of it and if so any idea about when it was made.

2. I also have a Stevens Mod. 77E 16 ga. pump w/ adjustable choke. Trying to find about when it was made and wear the serial # is located. It has a 25" barrel with the choke.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------

